# Problems with MAC In Extreme Dimension Waterproof mascara - help???



## Erinaceina (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey guys,

I bought myself a tube of In Extreme Dimension Waterproof mascara about a month ago. I've never used one of these stubby brushes before, and no matter what I do, it clumps horrendously. I've got naturally slightly curly lashes, and it seems to straightened them out, leaving me with lashes that look like spider legs AFTER the spider has been squashed. Even zigzagging the brush only seems to make things worse. This is really frustrating because the reviews seem to be generally positive. Does anyone have tricks for making application with a brush like this easier? I'm so, so close to just binning it and buying a Chanel mascara instead.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 2, 2016)

Have you tried scraping or rubbing off any excess mascara that's on the wand before applying?


----------



## JAJ_2380 (Aug 24, 2017)

MAC also has a lash comb that I use to comb out my lashes before my mascara dries, that might help also.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Nov 22, 2017)

I got a sample of that ED mascara and found the wand awkward as well.  I ended up buying a full size Studio Sculpt mascara and the comb-like wand is so much better.  And then MAC discontinued it!


----------

